# Which instantcake version for TCD24004A?



## johndierks (Sep 5, 2002)

The readme for instantcake-tcd649DT-series-06012007.ver1.1-std.iso says it should support TCD24004A, but I imaged the drive and it's stuck at the "Welcome, Powering up..." screen.

Would I be better off using instantcake-tcd240080-401b02.iso?

Thanks.

John


----------



## johndierks (Sep 5, 2002)

Nevermind... got it working. Not sure if tcd649dt 2woudl have worked but I got the correct version for my unit.

Thanks!


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

I'm confused by your posts here; neither of the versions you've listed here are currently available. 

Lou


----------

